# Relocating to Knoxville Area



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey all, I'm relocating to the Knoxville area. Probably near Oak Ridge. Any thoughts on the best areas to go? I've already noticed that some of the road are really narrow with little to no shoulder so I'm not so keen to just explore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Strava Global Heatmap

When in doubt, look at what others are doing. Strava heatmap is best for that. It shows the roads that people ride on most and least. The ones with heavy traffic are a safe bet usually. Those are at least places the drivers are used to being around cyclists.

The super twisty stuff usually is mountain bike stuff.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Jrmccain said:


> Hey all, I'm relocating to the Knoxville area. Probably near Oak Ridge. Any thoughts on the best areas to go? I've already noticed that some of the road are really narrow with little to no shoulder so I'm not so keen to just explore. Thanks in advance!


No, unfortunately I don't. Just don't become a fan of the University of Tennessee football team unless you like disappointment is the only advice I can offer.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the website! Didn't even know it existed. Pretty amazing information for sure.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Lots of great areas to ride. Don't let narrow and no shoulder bother you, that's some of the best stuff. If you live in Oak Ridge, there's good riding west, east and north of the city. Lots of climbing to be had. I live in West Knox and in the 17 years I've been at our current house, there's been enough growth that I don't like riding from my house anymore, but I just drive 10 min. to avoid the worst. You have to worry about the texting moms in oversized SUVs more than the good ol boys. And there's a decent amount of MTBing too. And yes, our college football situation really sucks right now.


----------



## JimD (Oct 6, 2015)

But... They beat Georgia! 

There are some great roads south around Tellico Plains. If you have a MTB or cross bike some of the forest routes are great.


----------

